# Jordan's Black Deathstalker - Leiurus jordanensis



## Stormcrow (Nov 18, 2002)

The Leiurus genus has long been represented by a single species until now...

Note: Leiurus jordanensis Photo © Professor Wilson Lourenco 

Expressed written permission is required before downloading and/or publishing this material for any personal, professional, or commercial use. The following image is linked via an authorized site!

http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/l_jordanensis.jpg


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Nov 18, 2002)

*Deathstalker pic*

Awesome scorpion! I want one!! (or several would work too)  

Paul


----------



## Kugellager (Nov 18, 2002)

Actually we already have a thread about this scorp.
Very cool looking scorp.

http://www.arachnopets.com/arachnoboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1749

John
];')


----------



## Stormcrow (Nov 18, 2002)

Indeed a superb looking scorpion!


----------



## errit (Jun 12, 2004)

I have heard that Leiurus jordanensis is a color morph of leiurus quinquestriatus


----------



## Navaros (Jun 12, 2004)

Very cool. Would love a couple of those.


----------



## Wolvie56X (Jun 12, 2004)

SIGN ME UP, i want a couple

Wolvie


----------



## WorldTour (Jun 12, 2004)

errit said:
			
		

> I have heard that Leiurus jordanensis is a color morph of leiurus quinquestriatus


Way to dredge up a 2 year old post.

-mark


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 12, 2004)

Oil aside, I think we should conquer the Middle East for it's scorpions!.


----------



## G. Carnell (Jun 12, 2004)

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## biznacho (Jun 12, 2004)

Kugellager said:
			
		

> Actually we already have a thread about this scorp.
> Very cool looking scorp.
> 
> http://www.arachnopets.com/arachnoboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1749


So is that link working for anyone?  I'd like to check it out but it isn't working for me.

biznacho


----------



## Frank (Jun 12, 2004)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1749


----------



## biznacho (Jun 12, 2004)

thanks.

biznacho


----------



## skinheaddave (Jun 18, 2004)

errit said:
			
		

> I have heard that Leiurus jordanensis is a color morph of leiurus quinquestriatus



According to the description*, you have differences in colour, several differences in carinae -- both in the basic carinae as well as accesory structures, granulation and morphometric values.  All-in-all it looks like a pretty strong argument for being an individual species rather than a colour morph.

*  Lourenco W., Modry D., Amr Z. (2002) Description of a new species of _Leiurus_ Ehrenberg, 1828 (Scorpiones, Buthidae) from South of Jordan. Revue Suisse De Zoologie *109*:635-642.   

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 18, 2004)

This is THE scorpion to have, near impossible to get and beautiful in a nasty way. I want 5.


----------



## woijchik89 (Jun 19, 2004)

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> Oil aside, I think we should conquer the Middle East for it's scorpions!.


LMAO! Screw the oil! We wan't the Scorpions!


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 19, 2004)

I would like to go collecting 40KM south of Beersheba Israel, where the scorpions run free.


----------



## woijchik89 (Jun 19, 2004)

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> I would like to go collecting 40KM south of Beersheba Israel, where the scorpions run free.


One day.....I'll hope to own a *Scorpion ranch*..........they'd be _free graziers_. LoL


----------

